# Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?



## C.K. (7. Dezember 2004)

Bisher habe ich mich mit dieser Angeltechnik (schleppen) noch nicht befasst und stehe somit bei Null!  |kopfkrat 

Vieleicht könnt Ihr mich ein wenig schlauer machen.

Ich habe mir zu Angelzwecken rund um Fehmarn ein Schlauchboot gekauft, das soll zumindest die Plattform für solche Ausflüge sein. Einen Downrigger bekomme ich nicht an das Boot befestigt, wohl aber zwei stabile Rutenhalter am Heckbrett. 

Das bringt mich auf folgende Fragen:

1. Kann man auch ohne Downrigger gescheit schleppen oder wird dann alles mehr oder minder Glücksache??? 

2. Wie weit werden die Schleppköder hinter dem Boot ausgeworfen?

3. Welche Köder bieten sich für soetwas an? Blinker, Wobbler? 

4. Vieleicht kann einer sogar ein paar Modelle nennen, mit denen mal starten sollte?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Kurz und knapp :

Zu den Rutenhaltern brauchst du nur noch einigermassen brauchbare Ruten und Rollen sowie Slide-Diver,ein paar Apex und einige flachlaufende Wobbler.
Für den Anfang sollte das vollauf genügen.

Uli H.


----------



## clava (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallo C.K.

ich habe fast zehn Jahre mit dem Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee geschleppt und kann das sehr empfehlen. Man ist schnell überall und für viele Gelegenheiten ist das Schlauchboot völlig ausreichend.

Downrigger braucht man nicht unbedingt, mit Tauchscheiben (Dipsy Diver oder Slide Diver) kommt man schon auf über 10 Meter Tiefe. Wenn Du ein Schlauchboot mit Heckspiegel hast, kannst Du aber auch Downrigger anbauen, es gibt welche mit Schraubklemme (z.B. von Big Jon), so einen habe ich an meinem Schlauchboot gehabt.

Wenn Du allein unterwegs bist, schleppst Du am besten mit maximal drei Ruten, sonst wird es schwierig, das ganze Gerümpel zu bedienen.

Der Abstand vom Boot zum Köder hängt von der Tiefe ab. Faustregel: tiefer Köder (über 5 m), nicht so weit weg (15-35 m) flacher Köder (bis 5 m) eher weiter weg bis zu 70 m für Schleppen an der freien Leine, z.B. mit eigenschweren Blinkern, die man dann auch werfen kann. 

Schleppruten sollten eher kurz sein, sonst fummelt man sich auf dem Boot einen ab und mit einer Multirolle ausgestattet sein, dann kann man die Köder besser ausbringen. Geworfen wird beim Schleppen eigentlich nicht, ausser im Fall wie oben schon genannt (Spinnrute mit Blinker).

Ich habe grundsätzlich zwischen Flach- und Tiefschleppen unterschieden und dafür dann auch unterschiedliche Methoden angewendet:

1. Flachschleppen bis ca. 8m Wassertiefe
Hier habe ich zwei Ruten (eine links und eine rechts) mit kleinen Rapala Magnum Wobblern (9cm) oder ähnlichen schwimmenden Modellen mit max. 3m Tauchtiefe eingesetzt. Abstand zum Boot zwischen 35m und 50m, Schleppgeschwindigkeit ca. 2kn. Bei den Wobblern merkt man die Aktion ganz gut in der Rute, wenn's zu schnell zappelt, langsamer fahren und umgekehrt. Eine Rute lasse ich immer ca 10m hinter dem Boot im Schraubenwasser mitlaufen. Hier kommt ein grosser schwimmender Wobbler mit ca. 12cm Länge (z.B. auch Rapala Magnum) dran. Habe schon schöne Fische auf den mittleren Wobbler gefangen.

Alternativ zu den Wobblern habe ich auch mal mit zwei Spinnruten und Blinkern (normale Meerforellenblinker wie Möre Silda, HansenFlash usw) benutzt. Bin ich baer nicht so begeistert, weil die Blinker beim Aufstoppen des Bootes (z.B. beim Drillen) absinken und sich im Grund verhaken. Das passiert bei den schwimmenden Wobblern nicht.

2. Tiefschleppen (ab 10m)
Hier verwende ich mittlerweile Slide Diver (#h Dolfin), das sind Tauchscheiben mit Schnurinnenführung, die beim Biss eines Fisches auslösen und dann frei auf der Schnur gleiten können. Tauchscheiben sind wirklich klasse und sehr einfach zu verwenden. Hinter die Tauchscheibe kommt ein Vorfach von ca. 1,50 bis 3m Länge and daran dann ein Schlepplöffel (Northern King, Raptor, Brisling, usw. gibt eine Riesenauswahl http://www.schleppfischer.de/) oder ein Kunststoffblinker wie der Apex oder Fish-Expert, wobei ich den Apex Hot Spot in 4" und 5,5" in gelb grün und silber blau am besten finde. Ergänzend zu den Slide Divern benutze ich gern die kleinen Tauchscheiben von Big Jon mit 5cm Durchmesser auch mit Schlepplöffel oder Plastik-Blinker.

Beim Flachschleppen aber immer auf Netze achten (Abstand mindestens hundert Meter!!) und nicht die Bellyboote oder Uferangler stören!!! Mit dem Boot bist Du ja viel mobiler als die anderen Kollegen und kannst daher freie Reviere aufsuchen.

Auch beim Tiefenschleppen kann man hervorragend schwimmende Wobbler benutzen, die tief tauchen. Dann natürlich ohne Tauchscheibe. Ich benutze fast ausschliesslich Mann's S15+ oder Bomber Deep Long A in 12cm Länge und blau silber (ist meine Lieblingsfarbe...).

Ich fahre auch hier drei Ruten, meist entweder zwei Slide Diver aussen und eine kleine Tauchscheibe in der Mitte oder zwei Wobbler aussen und einen dicht hinter dem Boot. Man kann natürlich auch beliebig mischen, wobei dann darauf geachtet werden muss, dass sich bei Kurvenfahrten die Leinen nicht vertüddeln. Also immer aufpassen, dass Köder mit gleicher ausgebrachter Schnurlänge und etwa gleicher Tauchtiefe möglichst weit auseinander sind.

Ausrüstung zusammengefasst (meine subjektive Auswahl):

Ruten: drei einteilige Jerk-Bait-Ruten mit 2,10m Länge und Multirollenhaltern Wurfgewicht bis 90g (kann man auch klasse zum leichten Pilken verwenden)

Rollen: ABU 6501 Linkshand-Multi mit 0,40'er Monofil, bzw. 0,17er Fireline fürs Wobblerschleppen

Zubehör: 2 Slide Diver, 2 Big Jon Tauchscheiben, Rutenhalter 

Wobbler: Mann's S15+, Bomber Deep LongA 12 cm, Rapala Magnum in 9cm und 11cm 

Blinker: Northern King, Raptor, Apex 4,0" und 5,5"

Farben von Wobblern und Blinkern: alle Modelle einmal in silber-blau, Blinker auch mal ganz silber, dann grün-gelb und rot-schwarz. In letzter Zeit habe ich auch ganz gute Erfahrungen mit bräunlichen Tönen gemacht (besonders auf Dorsch)

Noch was vergessen?


----------



## C.K. (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

@Andreas

Danke #6 Mehr wie ausführlich!


----------



## Mirko (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallo C.K.,

ich habe auch zwei-drei Jahre mit dem Schlauchboot geschleppt. Bringt prima Spass und ist der ideale Einstieg, meiner Meinung nach. Da man beim Schlauchboot noch mehr von der Gunst der Wellen abhängig ist, wirst Du im wesentlichen im Flachwasser schleppen müssen. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm, da sich in diesem Bereich ebenfalls sehr viele Meerforellen tummeln. Ich hatte damals meine besten Fänge über Wassertiefen von 4-6m. Du siehst, hier brauchst Du nicht weit runter. In den meisten Fällen wird eine Angelausrüstung wie zum Küstenblinkern ausreichen. Also Spinnrute mit Stationärrolle (kann man besser werfen und muss nicht die Schnur ausfieren) und ein paar Küstenblinker. Mein Favorit war der Hansen Flash grün/weiß. Wenn es denn doch mal tiefer gehen soll, so hatte ich einen Wobbler Rapala Down Deep Husky Jerk 10-12 cm verwendet. Der geht locker 3 m runter und wenn Du noch ein wenig mehr Schnur raus lässt, dann auch auf 5 m. Du siehst, das wäre schon völlig ausreichend, selbst wenn es noch etwas tiefer gehen soll. Die Meerforelle brauchst Du in diesen Flachwasserbereichen eh nur oberflächennah befischen. Ein Fisch, der selbst in Grundnähe bei 4 m Wassertiefe steht, hat kein Problem damit, einen Köder in 1 m Tiefe anzugreifen.
Also wie gesagt, für den Flachwasserbereich genügen ganz normale Spinnruten (ca. 3 m Länge) mit Stationärrolle, 0,25 mm Schnur und ein paar Küstenblinker etc. Durch die 3m langen Ruten bleiben auch die Schnüre etwas weiter auseinandern.
Zum Vorgehen. Einfach den Köder nach hinten schräg 30-50m auswerfen und die Ruten in den Rutenhalter stecken. Die Bremse leichtgängig einstellen, da die Meerforellen doch recht ungestüm den Köder verhaften.
Das tiefere Schleppen würde ich Dir weniger empfehlen, da die oftmals höheren Wellen drausen einem schnell den Spass verderben. Falls Du Dich dennoch nicht davon abbringen lassen möchtest, so folgende Empfehlung. Um auf Tiefe zu kommen, verwende einfach Big Jon Mini Diver. Die gehen auf ca. 6 m Tiefe bei ca. 30 m ausgelassener Schnur (meistens ausreichend für Wassertiefen bis 12 m). Da sie recht klein sind, ist auch der Widerstand erträglich, so dass eine straffere Spinnrute (40-60g) völlig ausreichend ist. Als Köder kannst Du in diesem Fall dann Schleppblinker wie Northern King oder Apex verwenden. Ich empfehle Dir in diesem Fall noch einen Schnurzähler, damit Du weisst, wieviel Schnur schon ausgebracht ist.
Und wenn es noch tiefer gehen soll, dann siehe Ausführungen von clava.
Übrigens habe ich mir nur ein richtiges Boot zugelegt, weil mir immer die Knie vom Hocken schmerzten und ich (+ Ausrüstung) immer vom Spritzwasser ziemlich nass wurde. Da halfen mitunter die wasserdichtesten Sachen schon nicht mehr. Die Motivation war nicht, endlich Downrigger o.ä. zu verwenden. Diese nutze ich meistens nicht, obwohl ich welche habe.

Viele Grüße
Mirko


----------



## C.K. (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Eine Frage habe ich noch :q!
Ich lese immer wieder das hin und wieder mal ein Dorsch beim schleppen einsteigt. 

Ist da ziemlich knapp über Grund geschleppt worden, oder stehen die auch mal im Mittelwasser?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Ja, aber ab ca.4 Meter über Grund bist du (nach meinen Erfahrungen) den "Kleinfisch" los und es beissen fast nur noch die grösseren Exemplare.Vor allem wirst du die Dorsche auch im Mittelwasser fangen,wenn der Futterfisch in Schwärmen auftaucht und ebenfalls dort (oder höher) steht.

gruss

Uli H.


----------



## clava (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage habe ich noch :q!
> Ich lese immer wieder das hin und wieder mal ein Dorsch beim schleppen einsteigt.
> 
> Ist da ziemlich knapp über Grund geschleppt worden, oder stehen die auch mal im Mittelwasser?


Moin auch,

also hin und wieder ist vielleicht ein wenig untertrieben. Je nach Jahreszeit und Schleppgebiet gibt es recht viele Dorschbisse, jedenfalls deutlich mehr als Meerforellenbisse. 

Ansonsten kann ich die Erfahrungen von Uli H. bestätigen, die größeren Dorsche beissen oft im Mittelwasser. Dafür dann weniger, ausser man semmelt druch einen Schwarm, dann sind schnell alle Ruten krumm. 

Grundsätzlich fängst Du beim Schleppen meistens Dorsch, dann Meeforelle, ab und zu Wittlinge und im Herbst auch mal einen dicken Hornhecht im tiefen, die kleinen Hornis dann eher Anfang des Sommers und dann auch recht viele, wobei die meist nicht gelandet werden (schütteln sich wieder los). Ansonsten gibt es ganz vereinzelt mal Exoten, die eigentlich nicht regelmässig gefangen werden.


----------



## steve71 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Moinsen, 

hier ist ja schon einiges zum thema "Schlauchbootschleppen" gesagt worden.
Der große Vorteil ist, das man sehr flexibel ist was die Angelstellen betrifft da man nicht auf Slipanlagen angewiesen ist. 
Der große Nachteil ist, das Schlauchboote sehr windanfällig sind. Das heißt immer genauestens den Wetterbericht  studieren. Leider mußten wir viele windbedingte Niederlagen einstecken weil sich das Boot nicht mehr vernünftig auf Kurs halten ließ. 4 Bft. sind aber überhaupt kein Problem. Trotzdem macht die ganze Geschichte richtig Spaß und es kommen auch schöne Fische ins Boot.
Wir angeln immer zu zweit und Fischen mit 6 Ruten(2x Scherbrett, 2x Dipsy und 2x am Downrigger).
An Ködern möchte ich nicht auf Apex, Breakpoint, Ismo Qwack, ABU Termentor - Wobbler und NK 28 verzichten.
Anbei noch zwei Fotos zur Rutenhalteraufteilung in meinem Schlauchboot. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## steve71 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Kleiner Nachtrag: 

Auf den Downrigger kann man verzichten aber ohne die Slidediver(7cm) würde ich nicht mehr losfahren! Die bringen einfach zuviele Fische.
Wir Fahren meistens in 10 - 15 m Wasserttiefe und lassen die Dipsys 15 - 40 m vom Boot weg. 
Wenn du im flacheren Wasser angeln willst, kann ich Scherbretter sehr empfehlen. Wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit einer Köderentfernung von 20 - 30 m hinter den Brettchen gemacht. Der Rapala Floating 11cm "Rainbow Trout" mit vorgeschalteten Katharinebleien(10- 20 g) hat mir schon das eine oder andere Mal schöne Erfolge beschert. Wir lassen die Brettchen immer weit weg vom Boot. Damit gilt offiziell, das man  ein "Fischendes Fahreug" ist und in der Manövrierfähigkeit eingeschränkt ist. Es muß ein Stundenglas gesetzt werden. Das Ding sieht wie eine Eieruhr aus. Ich habe das Im Bug angebracht(Foto).
Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Ködern in Blau/Pink, weiß und manchmal Reizfarben(Firetiger oder Rot/gelb) gemacht. Aber jeder Tag ist anders!
Mein Kumpel Lars behauptet, die Bewegung des Köders ist wichtiger als die Farbe.
Bisher haben wir ausgeglichen gefangen...
Am Anfang würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht zu weit von der Küste entfernt schleppen aber so das Uferangler & Bellyboote nicht mehr gestört werden.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Bonifaz (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallo

Interessantes Thema ! Zumal ich vorhabe, mir auch ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen. ich dachte eigentlich auf normales Dorschangeln, aber Schleppfischen (haben wir auch schon mit dem Kanu halbwegs probiert) mit dem Schlauchboot ist eine ganz neue Sache.
Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig darüber, ob eine benzinmotor oder ein E-Motor sinnvoller ist. Ich wollte vornehmlich auf der ostsee, so 4-10 m tiefe, aber auch mal Flüsse abblinkern, vielleicht auch mal auf die Elbe, die allerdings ordentlich Strömung hat.
Ist benziner nicht zu laut für mefoangeln ??
Hätte gern eure Meinung dazu...


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallöchen

Durch meine Vorredner (-schreiber) ist eigentlich alles wesentliche geschrieben worden. Ich schleppe eigent lich auch nie tiefer als 10m. Die besten Dorscherfolge habe ich zwischen 7m und 9m gehabt. Köder in den meisten Fällen ein schwimmender Rapala Wobbler in 9cm größe und mit einer Tauchtiefe von max 5m. Raselkugeln erhöhen den Erfolg erheblich. Mefo`s habe ich überwiegend um 5m Wassertiefe bekommen. Auch wieder auf Wobbler und auf Blinker (Hansen Flash, Super Taimen). Bezugsadresse siehe oben Beitrag 3 bei Clava. Scherrbretter sind ggf. von Nutzen. Gerade jetzt ist eine super Zeit zum Einstieg ins Schleppen, da gerade die Dorsche jetzt super drauf sind.


----------



## clava (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*



			
				Bonifaz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Interessantes Thema ! Zumal ich vorhabe, mir auch ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen. ich dachte eigentlich auf normales Dorschangeln, aber Schleppfischen (haben wir auch schon mit dem Kanu halbwegs probiert) mit dem Schlauchboot ist eine ganz neue Sache.
> Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig darüber, ob eine benzinmotor oder ein E-Motor sinnvoller ist. Ich wollte vornehmlich auf der ostsee, so 4-10 m tiefe, aber auch mal Flüsse abblinkern, vielleicht auch mal auf die Elbe, die allerdings ordentlich Strömung hat.
> ...


Moin Bonifaz,
ich habe sowohl einen E-Motor als auch einen Benziner. Mein persönliches Fazit: Das Batteriegeschleppe nervt mich, da eine Batterie, die ca. 5 Stunden hält mindestens 90 Ah haben muss (natürlich abhängig vom Motor) und daher satte 20-25 kg wiegen kann (je nach Typ). Da man mit dem Schlauchboot ja meist nicht extra eine Slipanlage aufsucht, ist das dann selbst wenn man nah am Strand parken kann eine elende Schlepperei. Ausserdem ist es meiner Ansicht nach aus Sicherheitsgründen unverantwortlich mit einem E-Motor, den man nicht mal eben schnell wieder volltanken kann auf der Ostsee rumzuschippern.
Die Forellen stört das Geräusch meiner Ansicht nach nicht, sonst müssten die grosse Trolling Boote leer ausgehen...
Kajakschleppen wiederum finde ich super, wieso hast Du das nur "halbwegs" probiert? Ist eine Super Methode, kannst Du da mal schauen: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36516&highlight=kajak.


----------



## Bonifaz (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallo Andreas

Na wir haben am kanu einen Rutenhalter rangebaut und die Rute dann reingetan, ausgeworfen und dann langsam gepaddelt. die Bremse ganz weich eingestellt und dann beim Biss angeschlagen. So haben wir desöfteren ein paar dorsche gefangen. Aber das normale pilken war bedeutend erfolgreicher !!
Na dann wirds wohl auf einen benziner hinauslaufen. 25 Kilo ist ne ganze menge...


----------



## clava (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

na denn, lasst noch ein paar Fische drin |wavey:


----------



## C.K. (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Ich fasse mal zusammen, was ich so verstanden habe und was nicht:

1.) Es geht also mit dem Schlauchboot ein Downrigger ist kein "muss". 

2.)Als Köder reichen Wobbler die so im Schnitt 9cm lang sind und so bis 4m tauchen.

3.) Das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht, Ihr empfehlt sogenannte Dipsys oder 
Slide Diver. Wofür sind die?? Das die Wobbler die durch die Schaufel bedingt schon 4m tauchen, noch tiefer gehen??

4.) Zitat von www.schleppfischer.de : 
"Diese Tauchscheibe wird direkt zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur geschaltet. Ein Auslösebügel löst sich beim Anbiss eines Fisches und nimmt somit den Wasserdruck von der Scheibe. Ein leichter Drill des Fisches ist nun möglich."

Wo bleibt die Tauchscheibe beim auslösen?? Doch nicht etwa am Grund der Ostsee??

5.) Zitat von www.schleppfischer.de :
"Tauchscheibe mit Schnurinnenführung die es ermöglicht, den Diver gleitend auf der Hauptschnur zu fischen"

Da komme ich nun gar nicht mit klar! Wenn ich einen Gegenstand gleitend auf der Schnur befestige, dürfte er doch bei Zug beim Köder ankommen, oder ?


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

@ C.K.

Hast ja recht. Man kann es sich kaum vorstellen. Aber durch einen Art "Klappmechanismus" wird der Diver auf der Schnur fixiert. Bei einem Biß klappt dieser "kleine Bügel" um und gleitet frei auf der Schnur. Natürlich nur  bis zum Wirbel, an dem das Vorfach mit Köder sich anschließt. Diese Teile bringen, wie von dir richtig vermutet, auch die Wobbler noch tiefer auf Fahrt.
"Besserwisser" (grins) mögen mich verbessern. Auch ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## C.K. (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*



> Natürlich nur bis zum Wirbel, an dem das Vorfach mit Köder sich anschließt.



Hüstel!!!! |kopfkrat Wie jetzt?? 
Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte an der Hauptschnur einen Wirbel angetüddelt, den Wobbler in den Wirbel gehängt und der Dinge geharrt die da gekommen wären.

Also muss die Montage so aussehen: Hauptschnur => Wirbel => Vorfach (länge?) => Wirbel => Köder ?


----------



## peterSbizarre (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

@ C.K.

ich würde an den schlepphilfen wobbler anbieten die flach laufen (ca. 1-2m lauftiefe) oder leichte schleppblinker. 
das ganze doppelt zu moppeln ist nicht so gut.


----------



## Tiffy (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Moin CK

mit einem Bildchen versteht man das besser. Klick mal an #h

www.slidediver.com


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Jaaaaa!  AAAber! Nur wenn du nicht im flacheren fischt und den Wobbler solo fischt. Meines erachtens, man möge mich korriegieren, macht ein Diver erst in Tiefen von mehr als ca. 8m Sinn. Wie gesagt. Die Mefo`s stehen oft recht hoch, so dass du auch an einem normal hinter dem Boot geschleppten Blinker (von mir aus auch Hansen Flash oder ein Wobbler) Bisse bekommen wirst. Mal ehrlich. Versuch es lieber erst mal im flacheren Wasser (weniger als 8m). Dann benötigst du auch keine Tauchhilfen. Höchstens mal ein Vorschaltblei. Kann auch ein Olivenblei von 10 - 50 gr. sein. Fischst du dann etwa 2m vor dem Köder auf dem Vorfach fixiert.


----------



## Mirko (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallo C.K.,
ich kann da mefohunter84 nur zustimmen. Slidediver machen wirklich nur bei größeren Wassertiefen Sinn. Im Flachwasser genügen ganz normale Küstenblinker. Und wenn es tiefer gehen soll, dann ein Rapala Down Deep Husky Jerk, welcher wirklich klasse läuft, oder evtl. ein Mini-Diver von Big Jon vor dem Köder schalten. Empfehlungen und Infos zu allem findest Du auch unter www.MF-Angelservice.de.
Die Tauchscheibe von Big Jon hat den Vorteil, dass sie weniger kompliziert im Aufbau als auch in der Handhabung ist. Sie wird einfach fest in die Schnur eingebunden. Die kompliziertere Handhabung eines Slidedivers lässt sich erst dann rechtfertigen, wenn es wirklich tiefer gehen soll (>8m), denn dafür sind die Mini-Diver von Big Jon nicht gedacht. Ausserdem darfst Du nicht vergessen, dass wenn Du größere Tauchscheiben einsetzt, dass dann auch die Angel (Rute + Rolle + Schnur) sowie der Rutenhalter dem größeren Zug auf der Schnur entsprechen müssen. Dann reicht keine übliche Spinnangel, wie für das Küstenblinkern mehr aus.
Viele Grüße
Mirko


----------



## fly-martin (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallo CK

Wenn Du dann doch nen Downrigger anbringen willst .... schau Dir mal meine Bastelei an ... Heckbretter


----------



## Alva (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Moin C. K.
wer hier erzählt das man die Slidediever erst ab 10 Meter Wassertiefe einsetzen sollte hat vom Schleppfischen wohl noch nicht so viel gehört oder gesehen. Gerade in den flacheren Gewässerabschnitten übt das Boot eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische aus und sie schwimmen ein paar Meter aus deiner Fahrspur . Ein jetzt eingesetzter Slidediver , der schön nicht nur auf Tiefe läuft sondern auch zur seite zieht , fängt  mehr Fische als jeder hinter dem Boot laufende Köder .    Und lass dir nicht einreden das es zu kompliziert sei , das kapiert jeder 6 - jährige spätestens beim zweiten Versuch . 
MfG Peter 
Trolling Team Alva


----------



## Mirko (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Natürlich kapiert jeder 6-jährige spätestens nach dem zweiten Versuch, wie ein Slidediver funktioniert, aber nicht, warum er nach dem dritten Versuch diesen bereits wieder abgerissen hat. Ausserdem gibt es insbesondere beim Slidediver das Problem, dass dieser eben nicht zur Seite ausschert, obwohl man das am Slidediver entsprechend eingestellt hat. Dieses Problem ist leider konstruktionsbedingt. Da ich jede Woche auf der Ostsee fische und immer mind. einen Slidediver an einer meiner Ruten fische, kenne ich diesen sehr gut und weiss sehr wohl um seine Eigenschaften.
Ich bin allerdings sehr pragmatisch. Jedes Hilfsmittel für seinen Zweck. Für geringe Tauchtiefen (bis 6 m) genügt meiner Meinung ein Mini-Diver von Big Jon (welcher übrigens sehr gut seitlich ausscheren kann und preislich deutlich günstiger ist). Hierfür wird auch nicht kräftigeres Angelgeschirr benötigt, wie bei einem Slidediver oder auch Dipsydiver. Ist nur ein gutgemeinter Tip.


----------



## Dipsdive (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallo C.K.,
vom Schlauchboot schleppen, kann zu einer sehr effektiven Sache werden. Habe einige in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die so angefangen haben. Wenn ich die Statements von dir richtig deute, stehst du noch ganz am Anfang des Tunnels. Ganz hinten (da wo das Licht ist) sehe ich dann Troller wie Steve 71, die ihr Schlauchboot nahezu perfekt ausgerüstet sowie auch richtig einsetzen können.
Viel wichtiger (gerade wenn man am Anfang steht) empfinde ich, mit möglichst einfachen Mitteln, sich an das schleppen ranzutasten. Ein Gefühl für Boot, Geschwindigkeit und Schleppgerät zu entwickeln. Und da bietet sich das ufernahe Schleppen geradezu an. In kaum einem anderem Bereich wirst du auf mehr Forellen treffen. 

Also genügend Fische die beißen, auch wenn du am Anfang natürlich noch nicht alles richtig machen solltest. Mit jeder gefangenen Forelle wirst du dazulernen. 

Wenn das Wasser zu kalt ist (meistens im Januar) ist das Flachwasser aber oftmals von Nahrung und Fischen verlassen, sodass du in tieferes Wasser ausweichen solltest. 

Für das Flachwasser um 6 meter, würde ich es daher, wie die meisten Vorposter es Longline und mit Sideplanern versuchen. Den Einsatz von Dipsys/Slidediver halte ich, zumindest für deinen Kenntnisstand, nicht für angebracht. 
Im Übrigen halte ich das Fischen mit den schweren Tauchhilfen im Flachwasser doch für sehr „anstregend“. Da musst du sehr kontrolliert fischen, jede Unachtsamkeit kann mit Hängergefahr enden. Und mit ca. 15,-- Euro für den Diver, 5,-- für den Snubber und vielleicht 8,-- für Köder, Wirbel und Haken fehlen dir dann schnell mal fast 30,-- Euro in der Haushaltskasse. 

Für eine effektive Fischerei auf Forellen, halte ich persönlich eine Wassertiefe von mindestens 9-10 metern schon für nötig. Darunter wird’s zu reinen Nervensache und Quälerei.
Mit der Entfernung Abstand zum Boot (Scheuchwirkung) sehe ich genauso wie Mirko, ist zu dem erzielten Abstand mit einem Sideplaner fast unbedeutend.

Wie auch immer du dein Schlauchboot und Schleppgerät einsetzen wirst, wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und immer trockene Füße.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## clava (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Hüstel!!!! |kopfkrat Wie jetzt??
> Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte an der Hauptschnur einen Wirbel angetüddelt, den Wobbler in den Wirbel gehängt und der Dinge geharrt die da gekommen wären.
> 
> Also muss die Montage so aussehen: Hauptschnur => Wirbel => Vorfach (länge?) => Wirbel => Köder ?


hallo c.k., 

so iss datt, wenn geballte Infos auf einen reinknallen, ich kenn das |supergri 

Wenn ich nochmal was beitragen darf: Wobbler und Tauchscheiben ist wie Teufel und Weihwasser, ausser die Wobbler laufen ganz flach, haben dann aber wegen der kleine Tauchschaufel auch keine dolle Aktion mehr. Tauchscheiben sind mehr was für Schlepplöffel oder andere leichte Köder.

Wobbler kann man wunderbar ohne alles anbieten, schliesslich sind die ja dafür gemacht und die angegebene Tauchtiefe stimmt auch nur, wenn nix davor ist. Ich mache allerdings immer ein Vorfach aus Fluorocarbone dran und hänge in den Wirbel von der Hauptschnur einen Drilling mit abgekniffenen Spitzen, das hält abgerissenes Seegras und sonstigen Schmutz vom Wobbler weg. Besonders nach stürmischen Tagen, wenn viel Dreck im Wasser schwimmt, klappt das sehr gut.

Slide Diver kann man auch im flachen benutzen, wenn man mit der Hand ca. 25m Schnur abzieht, während man den Slide Diver festhält, dann den Auslösemeschnismus festklemmen und den Diver nur ca. 8m rauslassen. Läuft dann ca. 3m tief. Geht wunderbar, habe gerade gestern einige Fische damit gefangen.

Rute krumm is nich dumm...


----------



## Dipsdive (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*



			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> Slide Diver kann man auch im flachen benutzen, wenn man mit der Hand ca. 25m Schnur abzieht, während man den Slide Diver festhält, dann den Auslösemeschnismus festklemmen und den Diver nur ca. 8m rauslassen. Läuft dann ca. 3m tief.


Hallo Clava,
ich denke wir überfordern spätestens jetzt einen Schleppneuling. Gerade mit einem Schlauchboot musst du doch sehr stark auf dein Boot, Wasser und Wetter achten. Da sollte die Angeltechnik ganz simpel daherkommen, das Thema Sicherheit nimmt da sicherlich ein Großteil der Konzentration ein.

Denkt doch mal an deinen oder euren Anfang zurück. Habt ihr da alle mit Downrigger, Sideplaner, Dipsys und Slidediver begonnen....? Dazu noch im Flachwasser, wo die Hängergefahr für Anfänger am größten ist?

Da wird das Schleppvergnügen schnell zum Lustfresser, die Wathose erlebt schnell ihren zweiten Frühling....
Die erste Saison mit zwei Ruten Longline, im richtigen Seegebiet hat er da bereits alle Hände voll zu tun.

Zu deinem Zitat: Klar ist es technisch möglich einen Slidediver in 6 meter Wassertiefe zu fischen, aber mit welchem Sinn? 
Eine Tauchscheibe dient (neben dem Erreichen der Ködertiefe) inzwischen den meisten Troller zum Anlocken der Fische. Oftmals entscheiden Dipsys oder Slidediver den Tag, obwohl die Köder an den Riggern in der gleichen Tiefe laufen. 
Und wenn du nun den Köder mit 25 meter Abstand zum Diver fischt, fällt die Lockwirkung eher spärlich aus. Um auf eine Tauchtiefe von 3 Meter zu kommen, bieten sich somit für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene, einfachere Mittel wie Vorschaltbleie oder eben Wobbler an. 

Wie gesagt wir sprechen hier von einem Neuling, der im Flachwasser schleppen möchte.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## clava (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du nun den Köder mit 25 meter Abstand zum Diver fischt, fällt die Lockwirkung eher spärlich aus. Um auf eine Tauchtiefe von 3 Meter zu kommen, bieten sich somit für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene, einfachere Mittel wie Vorschaltbleie oder eben Wobbler an.
> 
> Wie gesagt wir sprechen hier von einem Neuling, der im Flachwasser schleppen möchte.
> 
> ...


Hi Dipsdive,

is scho recht. War auch nur als Alternative gemeint, um ohne Umrüstung tief und flach schleppen zu können, optimal ist das sicher nicht. Ich jedenfalls mache das hin und wieder und das Ergebnis spricht für sich...


----------



## C.K. (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*

So, nun mal Butter bei den Fischen! :q
Zum ersten bin ich überrascht, welche Resonanz meine Frage hier im Schleppforum gefunden hat. 
Ich dachte ich bekommen Antworten wie: Das schon wieder.........benutz die Suche etc.

Für alle Antworten die bisher geschrieben worden sind, möchte ich mich erst einmal bedanken. Ihr seid super!!! #6 

Ich muß aber Dipsdive mit seiner Aussage:


> ich denke wir überfordern spätestens jetzt einen Schleppneuling


 aber leider recht geben. 

Zum einen muß ich erst einmal schauen, ob es mir Spaß macht, zum anderen ist es immer gut eine Ausrüstung so nach und nach an der Ehefrau vorbei zu beschaffen |supergri  |supergri 
In erster Linie geht es mir darum, die Grundlagen kennenzulernen und vieleicht den einen oder anderen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. 

Was mich immer noch interessiert ist die Geschichte mit dem Vorfach, eine Anregung mit dem Drilling steht hier ja schon, kann mir aber fast denken das es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.

Da ich leider erst im Sommer wieder die Möglichkeit habe, nach Fehmarn zu fahren, vieleicht ist ja der eine oder andere vor Ort und ich kann mir das mal  live ansehen?


----------



## clava (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schleppen mit Schlauchboot?*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich immer noch interessiert ist die Geschichte mit dem Vorfach, eine Anregung mit dem Drilling steht hier ja schon, kann mir aber fast denken das es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.


Moin C.K.,

da hat dipsdive den richtigen Riecher gehabt, manchmal ist es schwer sich vorzustellen, welchen Kenntnisstand der Fragende hat.

Zum Vorfach: Für die Ostseeschlepperei nehme ich 0,35er bis 0,40er (bzw. 8-12kg Tragkraft) durchsichtige Monofile Schnur mit einer Länge von 1,5 bis 3m je nach Rutenlänge. Bei kurzen Ruten ist ein zu langes Vorfach beim Landen (bzw. "booten") des Fisches etwas nervig. Dieses Vorfach dient nur dazu, um zwischen einer Tauchhilfe und dem Köder eine Verbindung zu schaffen oder, wie in meinem Beispiel mit dem Drilling mit abgekniffenen Spitzen, um Dreck vom Wobbler fernzuhalten. Diese Methode mit dem Drilling benutze ich daher auch nur bei Wobblern ohne Blei oder sonstiges davor.

Dispsdive hat schon recht, konzentrier Dich auf einfaches Schleppen, das geht wohl mit (schwimmenden) Wobblern am besten, Modelle sind ja schon genannt.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos zur Anschauung:

1. das besagte Vorfach mit Schwimmwobbler (hier Rapala Magnum)








2. eine kleine Tauchscheibe mit Schlepplöffel (taucht max. 5m, je nach Schnur und Länge der ausgelassenen Schnur)






3. die wichtigsten Köder 
oben) Schlepplöffel, 
mitte) eigenschwerer Blinker zum Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle (mit zwei Sprengringen am Drilling), 
unten) schwimmender Wobbler 







Wenn's mal wieder zu kompliziert wird, gleich auf die Finger haun |supergri


----------

